# R/LHC with a "shunt run"



## tjhay2005 (May 3, 2018)

Can someone please tell me what a "shunt run" is?  Is this an add on code or is it included in the RHC portion?  Is there another name for it?


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (May 4, 2018)

tjhay2005 said:


> Can someone please tell me what a "shunt run" is?  Is this an add on code or is it included in the RHC portion?  Is there another name for it?




I believe this is part of the Right heart cath same thing as Oximetery Run


----------



## tjhay2005 (May 4, 2018)

Thank you for your help.


----------

